# How Can I Tether Without Being Redirected To Verizon?



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Speaks for itself. I used to run CM7 on my Incredible constantly with no traces of it or ill effects, now the option isn't built into Liberty, and anytime I use an app off the market, I get stuck being redirected to a Verizon site about tethering until I reboot. How can I get it like I'm used to it?

Thanks.

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Depends which rom you're on. With cm7, i use open garden wifi tether. Works like a dream.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=og.android.tether


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Liberty.

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## Reinvented (Nov 4, 2011)

Try using PDAnet? Works well for me, although I don't have a Droid 2, but a D2G instead.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I've had trouble tethering with liberty


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

MIUI ! Works like a charm


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

So switching ROMs may be my only way to fix it?

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

Check this thread if you feel comfortable doing it worked for me.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/3136-/


----------

